# Wine Installtion als RPM



## exitboy (26. März 2005)

hallo ich bekomm das als RPM File nicht installiert:

SYSTEM
ViSAS 2.4 professional SE
Distribution:	SuSE Linux 9.0 (i586)

da ist doch das File das richtige oder?
hab ich von WINE Download 

bei der Installations als Root unter LX:
rpm -ivh wine-20050310-SuSELinux90.i586.rpm
kommt:

warning: wine-20050310-SuSELinux90.i586.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 0175623e

error: Failed dependencies:
        libglut.so.3 is needed by wine-20050310-1

--> ich glaub dem fehlt diese Lib. Wie kann ich jetzt abhilfe verschaffen?


----------



## wingman (26. März 2005)

Hallo

DIe Datei musst du noch installieren, dann sollte es gehen

Klick  

Gruss Dave


----------



## exitboy (26. März 2005)

hab es installiert, klappt trotzdem nicht, bringt wieder die gleiche Meldung.

Achtung, die Files enthalten eine Datei die LibGlu.so heisst. Ich brauche die LibGlut.so.


----------



## wingman (26. März 2005)

Hallo

Sorry, war faltsche habe nicht genau hingeschaut!

Hier, das ist die Datei drin.

*/usr/lib/libglut.so* Einfach klein geschrieben.

Klick

Oder hier 
libglut.so.3 Einfach klein geschrieben Klick 

Gruss Dave


----------

